# .



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave,

Just read your post. Great catch, those trevally would be running rings around the yak before you could get then on board.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I can now happily attest that Trevally DO run rings around your kayak. Dave, you must have had as awesome time pulling them in.
Cheers,
Jake


----------

